# Advertising help



## Rashid (Feb 28, 2014)

What is the best advertising method or is it best to combine different types?

Does anyone see there sales go up significantly by posting about there business on Twitter or Facebook?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Spend some time studying direct response advertising. Most of what you see on TV or hear on the radio is brand advertising and trying to emulate it will make you go broke quickly.

Start with this book http://www.amazon.com/B-S-Direct-Ma...F8&qid=1394297085&sr=1-5&keywords=dan+kennedy


----------



## Rashid (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

That is a very general question......But generally you need to find and hit your target market or your $$$s will be wasted...


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

Are you catering to a Niche? If so, hit those groups. I also found in my previous biz, that Fiverr had some excellent options to advertise your website. Watch out for the real quirky ones....unless that's what your after, then by all means, go for it.


----------



## bisondisc (Mar 18, 2014)

I would say creating a worthy website and SEO marketing it and supplementing with PPC advertising is the way to go these days.


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

DivaB said:


> Are you catering to a Niche? If so, hit those groups. I also found in my previous biz, that Fiverr had some excellent options to advertise your website. Watch out for the real quirky ones....unless that's what your after, then by all means, go for it.


I agree you can get some good traffic, But I have found it doesn't convert well or finding reputable seller is hit or miss.


----------



## WallyHawk (Mar 24, 2014)

SEO is definitely crucial. PPC can help too but you have to be careful. Our chosen industry is insanely competitive since it is relatively easy and cheap to jump into. I met with two different professional marketers when my own store hit a slump. Basically what I was told was:

- Update your site regularly.
- Write keyword rich copy but also make sure it's real information.
- Dumping a ton of funds into a large general PPC campaign is worthless for smaller stores. We will never be able to topple redbubble, teefury, etc.
- Facebook marketing isn't worth the money.
- Social Media is worth doing, but do the leg work, don't pay for it. Make posts, not all business either. Engage with people in your niche, talk to them, promote sparsely. Again, regular updates. Use hootsuite to get facebook/twitter/google+ all linked together.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## TheWeirdoid (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm having a similar problem. 
I'm getting a fair amount of views on my site and products but sales are slow.
How do you make these views turn into sales?
My site: Home / Arm Dogs


----------



## WallyHawk (Mar 24, 2014)

Weirdod - Do you have Google Analytics set up on your site? It can tell you how long people are saying I'd say that's a good place to start. If it's only a handful of seconds you may need something catchier.

I personally like the really clean and easy approach to your site. Maybe you should consider text above or below the images to let people know they are interactive though. I know it seems obvious to us but a lot of people aren't the most web savvy shoppers.


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

TheWeirdoid said:


> I'm having a similar problem.
> I'm getting a fair amount of views on my site and products but sales are slow.
> How do you make these views turn into sales?
> My site: Home / Arm Dogs



Wow, that's certainly for a specified group of people, but I like WallyHawk's suggestions for you.

Actually, WallyHawks, thanks for great information that you shared with all of us. I'm a bit behind the wheel here and never heard of hootsuite. Is it the free version or paid version?

Also, are the social media sites that you guys are doing the paid business portion or can you stay free. Everything starts to add up $.

We're working on getting started, and mind mapping everything that needs to be done, and the directions that we want to take. It's been more than a bit crazy getting everything down.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

No matter how many view you get, you still have to be selling stuff people want to buy......


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

TheWeirdoid said:


> I'm having a similar problem.
> I'm getting a fair amount of views on my site and products but sales are slow.
> How do you make these views turn into sales?
> My site: Home / Arm Dogs


Check your analytics. How are people entering you site? Do they come from the home page or to specific shirt pages? What are they looking for when they get there? Are the looking for a band and getting your site instead or are they going specifically to you site.

And finally, because I probably should have started here, what is "a fair amount of views" to you?


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

DivaB said:


> Actually, WallyHawks, thanks for great information that you shared with all of us. I'm a bit behind the wheel here and never heard of hootsuite. Is it the free version or paid version?
> 
> Also, are the social media sites that you guys are doing the paid business portion or can you stay free. Everything starts to add up $.
> 
> We're working on getting started, and mind mapping everything that needs to be done, and the directions that we want to take. It's been more than a bit crazy getting everything down.


Hootsuite does provide a Free, Paid and Enterprise. Free accounts provide 5 accounts and some basic feature. Check out the site to compare.

I would recommend and am currently using vkonnect.com, you can sign up for multiple account(with different emails) and they allow you to connect up to 50 different social site for free and manage various social post from your dashboard. 
Basically send one post to up to 50 social sites at once.


----------



## TheWeirdoid (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi guys, I don't have Google analytics, but will certainly look into it. Do you think it's useful to have a twitter or instagram feed on the site for more content? 
The t shirts have been viewed around 300 times each. It's not loads but I haven't advertised at all. 
Royster13, can I ask what about the designs you dislike?
Thanks again


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

TheWeirdoid said:


> Royster13, can I ask what about the designs you dislike? Thanks again


I did not say I did not like them......I had not looked.....I do not buy shirts so it really does not matter what I think....


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

tristanphillips said:


> Hootsuite does provide a Free, Paid and Enterprise. Free accounts provide 5 accounts and some basic feature. Check out the site to compare.
> 
> I would recommend and am currently using vkonnect.com, you can sign up for multiple account(with different emails) and they allow you to connect up to 50 different social site for free and manage various social post from your dashboard.
> Basically send one post to up to 50 social sites at once.



Wow! Great information for all. Thanks!


----------



## WallyHawk (Mar 24, 2014)

I would avoid paying for anything on social media sites. Just keep on it, keep hammering away. It's a bit frustrating and takes time to grow it. Use hash tags and things like that to draw people in. Commonly used hashtags, not really long specific ones. 

As far as is twitter/instagram/ etc etc worth having? I'd sign up for all of it. At least reserve your name. It is a ton of time to get on them all, all the time (a problem I'm having myself) but everyone is a new avenue and new potential customers.


----------

